# Signing on - what do I need first day?



## dubinamerica (10 Mar 2009)

Have been contracting for a while as a PAYE employee to an umbrella company (I did not set up a ltd company or anything like that ) and now being contract is not being renewed, so will be out of work soon. What do I need to bring to the social welfare office? - my P45? Do I need a letter from agency to indicate I am on file for future work? As it may take a few days to get that stuff, should I go down on the first day of unemployment and let them know and send in the stuff afterwards.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Mar 2009)

dubinamerica said:


> Have been contracting for a while as a PAYE employee to an umbrella company (I did not set up a ltd company or anything like that ) and now being contract is not being renewed, so will be out of work soon. What do I need to bring to the social welfare office? - my P45? Do I need a letter from agency to indicate I am on file for future work? As it may take a few days to get that stuff, should I go down on the first day of unemployment and let them know and send in the stuff afterwards.


 

Read the keypost at top of thread, should help with most of your questions. P45 not essential first day. Letter from agency not needed at this stage.


----------



## meatmonger (10 Mar 2009)

what about knockin on doors and looking for a job?


----------



## dubinamerica (11 Mar 2009)

meatmonger said:


> what about knockin on doors and looking for a job?


 

Jeez - that's ingenious!!! It's always good to know that there are people out there offering invaluable advice in a time when others are undergoing massive life changes, having worked all their adult lives !! I commend you for your insight and logic ! Oh, and of course for sticking to the topic in the thread : )


----------



## meatmonger (11 Mar 2009)

i did read topic

it seemed a logical thing to do on your first day

its what i did when it happened me


----------



## dubinamerica (11 Mar 2009)

Meathead - these things things are not mutually exclusive though - the query I had was specific to signing on not in relation to job hunting, so you were off-topic. 

Welfarite - thank you for pointing me to the key posts and also for providing that useful information. I am not looking forward to going to the social welfare office and anything that makes this process a little less traumatic is appreciated.


----------



## Ger (11 Mar 2009)

It a few years since I signed on but I think I remember been  asked for a birth cert and/or photo ID such as driving licence/passport and I think a utility bill.
You also need possible birth certs if you have children and claiming child dependant allowance.
You also need, if married, spouses payslips and P.60.
If you have recieved redundancy, you need some type of form saying how much you recieved. (RP??)
A P45 when issued is also required although in my case, it took months to get this but it did not delay my claim. Bring some recent payslips just in case.
Sign on on first day unemployed, even if you do not have paperwork ready but its best to have as many of the above as possible so they can finalise your claim.
I also had to register with FAS.
If you have young children, they may ask you who will looks after them if you get work again.
They will also ask you what type of work are you willing to do so its important to let them know that you are genuinely seeking full time employment.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Mar 2009)

Ger said:


> It a few years since I signed on but I think I remember been asked for a birth cert and/or photo ID such as driving licence/passport and I think a utility bill.
> You also need possible birth certs if you have children and claiming child dependant allowance.
> You also need, if married, spouses payslips and P.60.
> If you have recieved redundancy, you need some type of form saying how much you recieved. (RP??)
> ...


 

It certainly is a while since you signed on! Things have simplified a lot since then,as per keypost. (i.e no birth cert required if already verifed on computer, certainely none for children, no asking about childminding arrangements on day one of unemployment, etc..)


----------

